

The UK loves online banking more than Facebook. - craigmc
http://www.heraldscotland.com/business/personal-finance/uk-rides-the-internet-bubble-1.1132028

======
craigmc
According to a bank at least...

Also, if you live and breathe the internet, it all is easy to forget that for
a lot of people it only plays a minor role in their lives: Only 32% would
"shop online where they could"...!?

